

Sync I/O or async? - umangjaipuria
http://log.ometer.com/2008-09.html

======
umangjaipuria
Somehow I don't think such absolute statements can be made about using
synchronous I/O or asynchronous I/O. I've used both; and in its place each
turned out to be right.

What does everyone think?

